
Talk: Codebase Refactoring in Go (by Russ Cox) - zalmoxes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6Cw9iCDVcU&list=PLeGxIOPLk9EKlDXkzKgQLrBhcwWUtUeEk&index=1
======
zalmoxes
Article:
[https://talks.golang.org/2016/refactor.article](https://talks.golang.org/2016/refactor.article)
… Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6Cw9iCDVcU&list=PLeGxIOPLk9...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6Cw9iCDVcU&list=PLeGxIOPLk9EKlDXkzKgQLrBhcwWUtUeEk&index=1)
… Bug: [https://golang.org/issue/18130](https://golang.org/issue/18130)

